

How Google banned a 19 year old and took his $46,000 - TheAuditor
http://www.businessinsider.in/This-19-Year-Old-Lost-46000-Because-Google-Says-He-Didnt-Follow-Their-Rules/articleshow/40397472.cms

======
benologist
With a nearly 11% CTR he was almost certainly enticing people to click on ads,
explicitly or through trickery.

